# MASCAR racing in Virginia



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Round 3 of the MASCAR Championship for T-Jets and
magnet cars is at Slot Chaos, a commercial HO raceway
in Hayes, Virginia...on Saturday, January 28th. The
Fray style BeachJet class races on the 4 x 16 foot
continouse rail Tomy track. The Modified class races
on the 4 x 16 foot WizzTrak...smooth and fast, to
handle the speed of these magnet cars.

Slot Chaos, has a full selection of HO cars and parts,
for modern and vintage racing. See Mark Smith at the
shop for all your track needs as well.


Race info, track pictures and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/chaos.html

MASCAR bbs:
http://www.on-slot.com/board/


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

*Race results*

MASCAR 3 race results: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-28-06.html


----------

